# Miss My's Lil' Bundle Of Joy: 4"x4"x4" *LAST UPDATED JULY 1ST*



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Fantastic little tank! Can't wait to see the Opae in it!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

prety cool nano tank My!


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

That's pretty ill!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Sweet. More pics?


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Are you going to make it brackish so they can breed? I dont know how HC can handle salt though.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

This is adorable 

Brackish will kill the HC, I'd just keep it fresh

500 ml = 0.132 US gallons might be small even for opae :/ Maybe daphnia will be the new pico-shrimp?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome My!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

jimko said:


> That's pretty ill!


Da illest :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Fantastic little tank! Can't wait to see the Opae in it!


Thank you Kiran. I can't wait either 



h4n said:


> prety cool nano tank My!


Thanks Han! 



jimko said:


> That's pretty ill!


Lol. Thank you Jimmy! 



Quentin said:


> Sweet. More pics?


Right now it is still fairly new so until the HC grows in a little bit more I'll hold off on the pics. I am surprised it grew in TOO well. At this rate, the HC should completely fill in by next Monday! Only requires about 10 days of growth, OMG 



10gallonplanted said:


> Are you going to make it brackish so they can breed? I dont know how HC can handle salt though.


I honestly don't know how to make it brackish even if I wanted to. I only have table salt with iodine so not even sure if I want to risk doing it. My goal is to have something fun and cute to look at my desk 



xenxes said:


> This is adorable
> 
> Brackish will kill the HC, I'd just keep it fresh
> 
> 500 ml = 0.132 US gallons might be small even for opae :/ Maybe daphnia will be the new pico-shrimp?


I think it will too. I though of adding only a pinch of salt and mix it well before adding it in during water changes but there is no way I could measure salinity so I rather not try and overdose to kill all the HC  

I redid the calculation today down to the mm and the volume is almost twice as high. I only used the online system before and now, this is true measurement. So its 950ml, basically 0.25 gallons, not too bad for about 5 or so Opae yes? I heard they are really small, literally ----- as adults so they should do just fine I hope. Water changes will be fun with a pipette! LOL 



speedie408 said:


> Awesome My!


Thanks Nick! 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Da illest :hihi:


HEHE. Thank you. I thought it was a pretty simple setup. Actually got a perfect little tree for it too, but that'll come when this cube is filled. Still debating if I should use Mini XMas or Mini. Fissidens for the tree :icon_ques


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Btw -- where did you purchase the tank?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Btw -- where did you purchase the tank?


My sister was cleaning up her house and she happen to have this laying around and thought I could use it for something. It was perhaps some flower vase before?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i used to own a biosphere with 3 of them (i know, inhumane, etc. etc. i was 11 when i got it). they lived for 3-4 years or so in that little thing, super duper hardy. i think they should do just fine in that tank, so long as you dont suck them up during water changes (tiny is an understatement).


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> i used to own a biosphere with 3 of them (i know, inhumane, etc. etc. i was 11 when i got it). they lived for 3-4 years or so in that little thing, super duper hardy. i think they should do just fine in that tank, so long as you dont suck them up during water changes (tiny is an understatement).


I really like to look of those things, but you are right its inhumane so I went with this one and keep the population in control with just about 5 or less. W/C often so they will have a fun little world for them to enjoy


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

What happened to the purdy pic?


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I think adut Opae are 5/8in. I've been reading on these.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I had some, and they were great stock. I would say that they are about the size of the width of your pinky nail (and I have very large hands).


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I had some, and they were great stock. I would say that they are about the size of the width of your pinky nail (and I have very large hands).


That is very good to know that they are that small. I am assuming there is more than one variation out there? I need to find the tinniest then


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

your mini cholla wood sale thread brought me here!
tank looks so simple yet amazing


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> That is very good to know that they are that small. I am assuming there is more than one variation out there? I need to find the tinniest then


I ran across a few sellers coincidentally on eBay yesterday with decent prices. PM me if you would like a link :wink:

Btw -- can we get an update on the HC growth?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I ran across a few sellers coincidentally on eBay yesterday with decent prices. PM me if you would like a link :wink:
> 
> Btw -- can we get an update on the HC growth?


As you wish  

Taken on the 10th. Just too lazy to upload it until now. LOL


----------



## Shrimpie (Jul 16, 2012)

This looks very similar to mine I started last week!
It might even be the same glass case :icon_lol:
Mines not as beautiful as yours though :icon_mad:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> As you wish
> 
> Taken on the 10th. Just too lazy to upload it until now. LOL


Looks fantastic!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Shrimpie said:


> This looks very similar to mine I started last week!
> It might even be the same glass case :icon_lol:
> Mines not as beautiful as yours though :icon_mad:


Yours looks great! Just need some lighting so I can see it all better. I love your background. Its an actual mountain or something like that in the back? Wow!!! :biggrin:



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Looks fantastic!


I did move them around a little so they didn't grow in as much as they should, but its looking good so I am happy


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Still growin'?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Still growin'?


Yes. Its pretty packed now so I am thinking of flooding it soon. Got the Opa last week. Bought 5 and I am slowly acclimating them to FULL fresh. I add about 5ml of fresh water to their container every day. So hopefully by the 10th with the evaporation and everything it will be 100% fresh


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Let me know how the acclimation goes. But doesn't the evaporation leave the salts and minerals keeping its salinity? I want to get some for a friend to have in a 1 gallon cube but would prefer freshwater so I can do some plants.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dubels said:


> Let me know how the acclimation goes. But doesn't the evaporation leave the salts and minerals keeping its salinity? I want to get some for a friend to have in a 1 gallon cube but would prefer freshwater so I can do some plants.


Technically it does, but I was told by the breeder this is the best to do. I up the amount I add into the container by 20ml each day now. They seem to take it fine. By the 10th, I'll see if I can take out 1/3 of the water there and add 1/3 pure RO. Hopefully they don't go coo-coo and I'll steadily change it to 100% RO in no time


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice little project you have going on!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> Nice little project you have going on!


Thanks!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Adorbs!

Am looking fwd to seeing your opa!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Had been extremely busy. Will try to post pictures when I can


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Any updates on this? Pretty please? :3


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

¡ǝʇɐpdn ǝsɐǝןd


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Very sweet! 
Where did you get your lighting? o:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

So... the opae are in by now, presumably?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

They have been in there for awhile now but I have been extremely busy so haven't updated anything. Most likely I'll have to eventually take it down because I am downgrading to move soon


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How did this turn out?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> How did this turn out?


My bf and I took all my tanks down  It will be awhile before I start up again, depends on my hectic schedule.


----------

